# Fehler beim Import "Invalid project description"



## Gast2 (23. Aug 2012)

Hi,

etwa jedes zweite Projekt, welches ich in Eclipse importieren will kann ich nicht einladen weil ich die Fehlermeldung "Error - Invalid project description - Reason: Invalid project description" erhalte.
(Popupfenster; direkt nach Import Projects (Root Directory gebrowsed, Häckchen gesetzt, "Finish" geklickt))

Woran liegt das? Was ist das Problem? Kennt das jemand?


----------



## schlingel (23. Aug 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich noch nie. Funktioniert der Tipp von SO?


----------



## Gast2 (23. Aug 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert der Tipp von SO?



Ja genau, SO hat mir geholfen. :applaus:
(Hätte ich auch selbst finden sollen / googlen können! :lol

In meinem Workspace habe ich eine neue Datei erzeugt.
Darein habe ich das Paket gesteckt,
welches nicht zu öffnen ging
und dann habe ich die neue Datei erfolgreich importiert. :toll:

Und wie sich hier alles bewegt...


----------

